# Inlaws!!!



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Check these beasts out. Cross between Silverback, Outlaws, and Terminators. Notice the lugs that are turned backwards for reversing out. Not out yet but heard they will be lighter than the competition.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

You could really hear those things coming down the road, I bet they are pricey.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Supposedly the 30" will be around $189 each


----------

